# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  حـراسـة الحـسـنات .. فضيلة الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب

## المصباح المنير

الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، وبعد:
فإن من أهم أسباب الفتور والانتكاس (عياذًا بالله) التفريط في النوافل، والتساهل، والوقوع في المكروهات.
وهذا التفريط في حراسة الحسنات (بتعبير أهل الأدب والاصطلاح) يسمى (مرض انتشار قائمة الأولويات النسبية)، أو يسمى مرض (عكس القواعد الشرعية في تفاصيل الأعمال الإيمانية).


إن هناك من يعكس القواعد الشرعية في وضعه قائمة الأولويات، ليس شرطًا أن تكون عنده مكتوبة، ولكنها عنده مُقَعَّدة مُؤَصَّلة في نفسه؛ إنه إذا تعارض النوم مع حضور درس العلم، قدَّم النومَ، وإذا تعارض العمل مع مجلس الذكر قَدَّم العمل، وإذا تعارض وقت طبيبة المرأة مع وقت قراءته للقرآن قَدَّم العلاج، وإذا تعارض وقت مجاملات من أفراح أو زيارات... إلخ مع عمل أخروي قَدَّم كل ذلك!!
إنها عكس القواعد الشرعية في تفاصيل الأعمال الإيمانية!!



دائما يبدأ بالمفضول على الفاضل، وبالمرجوح على الراجح، وبالأدنى على الأعلى، يترك الأَولى ويتبع الرخيص، فيوشك أن يتزندق!
عندما تنقلب الأسس والموازين، وتنعكس المناهج والسبل، فتحتاج البدهيات إلى أدلة وبراهين، إنه مرض القلب وداء النفس الخطيرة.


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الحلال بين، وإن الحرام بين، وبينهما مشتبهات لا يعلمهن كثير من الناس، فمن اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه، ومن وقع في الشبهات وقع في الحرام..." "1".
إن سبب هذا المرض الخطير فساد في القلب، أدى إلى أن تصبح الأعمال الفاضلة عنده في المرتبة الثانية إذا تعارضت مع أعمال مفضولة، فيقدم المفضولة هوًى، اتباعًا لهوى نفسه ورغباته الشخصية، ومريحات نفسه الأمارة بالسوء، لذلك نجده يضيع.


إن هذا الذي يُترخص فيه (كمثال: لبس الملابس "الإفرنجية") فإذا سئلته: "لماذا لا ترتدي القميص الأبيض اتباعًا لسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟"، قال لك: "إنه ليس بحرام، و قد أفتى الشيخ الفلاني..".
لم نقل: إنه حرام، ولكن أليس خلاف الأولى؟!.


إنك قد تلبسه مضطرًّا في العمل أو في الجامعة أو خلافه، فما الذي يدفعك إلى أن ترتديه وأنت في المسجد، وأنت واقف بين يدي الله سبحانه وتعالى، أنا لا أقول: إنه حرام (تنازلًا مع الخصم)، ولكنه خلاف الأولى!!.


إن المسألة لا تحتاج إلى أدلة، نفس الشيء تجده عند النساء، فتجدهن يرتدين الألوان الزاهية في النقاب، فإذا أمرتهن بالسواد، كان الرد: هل السواد فرض؟!
نعم إنه ليس بفرض، ولكن أليس فرضًا في زي المرأة ألا يكون مثيرًا للفتن؟!، أليس شرطًا ألا يكون زيُّها زينة في نفسه؟!، إن القضية عندهن تحتاج أيضًا إلى أدلة!!
كذلك في مسألة صلاة الجماعة وفرضيتها، في مسألة الصف الأول وفضله، في مسألة الوقوف خلف الإمام وأهميته، في مسألة حفظ القرآن.. إلخ.
إذا وجهته إلى ذلك، سألك: هل حفظ القرآن فرض؟!.


ليس بفرض، وإنما الفرض أن تحفظ ما تصلح به صلاتك، المسألة عنده أو عندها كون الأمر فرضًا أو ليس بفرض، فإذا لم يكن فرضًا فهو ليس مهمًّا على الإطلاق، وهنا نطرح سؤالًا:
أليس الانشغال بتلاوة القرآن وحفظه أولى من الانشغال بقراءة الجرائد وتتبع المجلات؟! أليس الأمر كذلك؟! فيرد عليك قائلًا:
ألا تريد منا أن نعلم أخبار العالم؟!


إنها قضية عكس القواعد الشرعية، أن يعكسها من أجل هواه، من أجل رغبته الذاتية، وللأسف الشديد يوشك هذا أن يضيع؛ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "اجعلوا بينكم وبين الحرام سترة من الحلال" "2".
يقول ابن القيم: "سألت شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عن بعض المباح فقال: يتنافى مع أصحاب الهمم العالية". فأين همتك؟
إن القضية قضية همم عالية، قضية الهمة التي تسفل بالإنسان، فتجعله يطلب منك الأدلة.

*فلا بد من حسم القضية بحراسة الحسنات بما يلي:*
أولًاـ بالأخذ بالعزائم في بداية الأمر والحذر من التفريط:
يجب عليك أن تبدأ بداية قوية، وقد ذكرنا ذلك أكثر من مرة؛ فإن النفس إن عودتها التساهل تساهلت فوصلت إلى المعاصي والذنوب.
قال تعالى: {خُذُوا مَا آَتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ} [البقرة: 63].


ثانيًاـ حب الله والاستعانة به وصدق اللجأ إليه:
نعم! إننا نحتاج إلى أن نحب الله حقيقة، فإذا أحببنا الله حقيقة فعلنا كل ما يرضيه بصدق واتبعنا رسوله.

{قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ} [آل عمران: 31].

ثالثًاـ مجاهدة النفس ومصابرتها وتوبيخها:
إن الناظر المتفحص في الأمور يجد أن غالبية غير الملتزمين يحبون الإسلام، يحبون الله ورسوله، ولكن طغى رَيْنُ المعاصي على قلوبهم فأنساهم ذكر الله.
هذا وإن كان (على الجانب الآخر) أناس قد رسموا لأهل التدين صورة في أذهانهم على أنهم أعداء، فيعاملونك معاملة العدو مباشرة، ولكن دعونا من هؤلاء، دعونا مع الجانب الخَيِّر من الناس.
أحدهم يقول (وهو سائق تاكسي): "أنا أخرج في الصباح وقد عزمت عزمًا أكيدًا على أن أصلي الظهر في جماعة، ثم لا أصلي"، فقلت له: "إنك تريد إذا قررت أن تصلي أن تجد نفسك منشرح الصدر للصلاة؟ لا؛ إن الأمر يحتاج إلى مجاهدة، إنك حين تسمع الأذان، وتريد أن تقف للصلاة ستفاجأ باثنين أو ثلاثة يريدون الركوب معك ومن بينهم أخ عربي، إنها فتن؛ ولذلك ستحتاج إلى مجاهدة، تحتاج أن تترك كل ذلك وتوقف سيارتك لتدخل إلى المسجد للصلاة، تدخل مصممًا وقاهرًا لنفسك".
فقال لي: "طبعًا ويرزقني الله خيرًا مما فاتني!".
قلت: "لا يجب أن نشترط على الله"؛ فهو إذا خرج ولم يرزقه الله خيرًا مما فاته فقد يفتن، فينبغي ألا نربط قلوب الناس بالاشتراط على الله، على العكس من ذلك فإنه قد يبتلى؛ قال ربنا: {أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَن يُتْرَكُوا أَن يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لَا يُفْتَنُونَ * وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ فَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ الْكَاذِبِينَ} [العنكبوت: 2-3].
فقلت له: "يمكن أن تسير بالسيارة ساعة فلا يطلب منك أحد أن توصله، فلا تيأس، وإياك أن تكون ممن يعبد الله {عَلَى حَرْفٍ فَإِنْ أَصَابَهُ خَيْرٌ اطْمَأَنَّ بِهِ وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ فِتْنَةٌ انْقَلَبَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ} [سورة الحج: 11]، إن الأمر يحتاج إلى ترويض النفس الأمارة بالسوء".


حبيبي في الله! يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ثلاث من كن فيه وجد حلاوة الإيمان: من أحب المرء لا يحبه إلا لله عز وجل، ومن كان الله عز وجل ورسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما، ومن كان أن يقذف في النار أحب إليه من أن يرجع إلى الكفر بعد أن أنقذه الله منه" "3".
هذه هي حلاوة الإيمان؛ أن تكره أن تعود إلى ما أنقذك الله منه.


فاحرس حسناتك من الانتكاس، وصن التزامك من الفتور،بلزوم هذه الثلاثة التي نصحتك بهن:
أولًاـ الأخذ بالعزائم في بداية الأمر والحذر من التفريط.
ثانيًاـ حب الله والاستعانة به وصدق اللجأ إليه.
ثالثًاـ مجاهدة النفس ومصابرتها وتوبيخها.
زَكِّ نفسك بهن، ورَبِّ نفسك عليهن.
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وآله، والحمد لله رب العالمين.

المصدر: موقع الربانية.


ـــــــــــــــ  ــ
"1" متفق عليه، أخرجه البخاري (52) كتاب الإيمان، باب فضل من استبرأ لدينه، ومسلم (1599) كتاب المساقاة، باب أخذ الحلال وترك الشبهات واللفظ له.
"2" أخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه (2551)، وصححه الشيخ الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة (896).
"3" الترمذي والنسائي، وصححه الألباني.

----------

